# Lou & Apollo first grooming together!!!!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou & Apollo first grooming together!!!!

Ellyisme (PF name) is such an amazingly talented groomer!!! She totally understood what I wanted and made it happen!! Fantastic job!
I think my babies look soooooooooo perfect! Lou's hair feels exactly like velvet and Apollo's like carpet hehehehe extreme opposites but both so huggable!! 
Hope you guys enjoy their pictures!
BEFORE








AFTER



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They feel clean and pretty immediately started prancin' around and playing!!












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

They look fabulous!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple more cute pictures 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

They look really happy afterwards. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> They look really happy afterwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! You did an incredible job! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They look great! And so happy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Such handsome pooches! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The look wonderful - and really proud of themselves!
I find it funny that Lou is not wearing her panties yet the only one butt sniffing is she!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They look so soft. I still think they look like siblings.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

They look wonderful, how long did Lou keep her bows in?! I can never keep Tia's in very long,think the record is 6 hours!


----------



## eastexpat (Jun 9, 2013)

I love this hair cut! I've been looking for a good one for our new puppy. I plan on printing out some pics and saying, "We want the Lou please". We live in Hong Kong so maybe we'll start a new poodle fad. 
Is it much of a pain to have a fuzzy mouth and toes?


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty pups!!!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

They both look terrific, and proud of their new do's!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

eastexpat said:


> I love this hair cut! I've been looking for a good one for our new puppy. I plan on printing out some pics and saying, "We want the Lou please". We live in Hong Kong so maybe we'll start a new poodle fad.
> Is it much of a pain to have a fuzzy mouth and toes?


Thanks! It's best to keep the hair around their upper lips short so it doesn't go inside their mouth, they have great breath! smells like nothing  and feet is no big deal in my opinion,
Baby wipes rock! 

And notice the body is shaved short and the hair on the legs is longer blended in to the body 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The look wonderful - and really proud of themselves!
> I find it funny that Lou is not wearing her panties yet the only one butt sniffing is she!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HahahHa yup, she " wants it" I think... But Apollo is clueless, thank goodness!! Hahahahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! It's best to keep the hair around their upper lips short so it doesn't go inside their mouth, they have great breath! smells like nothing  and feet is no big deal in my opinion,
Baby wipes rock! 

And notice the body is shaved short and the hair on the legs is longer blended in to the body  that's the summer version of "the Lou look" hehehe


Oops! I re-posted it instead if editing it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/quote]




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> They look wonderful, how long did Lou keep her bows in?! I can never keep Tia's in very long,think the record is 6 hours!


Lou amazes me at how she is eager to please if I tell her "leave it alone" and give her some treats she will obey.
But I take them off because I fear the rubber bands getting matted up, if use put those types on rubber bands on MY hair, they would never come off without pulling tons if hair LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More fun fun fun!! They are happy with the new haircut 

I love the action shots! I'm usually nit very good at those because I take pictures with my iPhone 



























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They look really really good! But they are good looking spoos to begin with of course!
Ellyisme does a wonderful job on them.........just an improvement on 'perfection'!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

They are both absolutely adorable and I love Apollo's tail in the second picture - it's just a wagging blur. You are a wonderful poodle Mom - you've done such a good job with them.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> They look really really good! But they are good looking spoos to begin with of course!
> Ellyisme does a wonderful job on them.........just an improvement on 'perfection'!


Aw!!!! Thank u so much dear!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Siskojan said:


> They are both absolutely adorable and I love Apollo's tail in the second picture - it's just a wagging blur. You are a wonderful poodle Mom - you've done such a good job with them.


Thank u from the bottom of my heart! There's nothing better than a compliment like that!! Cause I truly try my hardest to be a great mom to them  

Thank u all!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Babies enjoying their bully sticks being good while we watch the football game 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think Lou looks so cute on this one and Apollo looks so comfy 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou looooooooooves sleeping on the back of the couch hehehehe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies <3










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

